# Canning



## Dirty Sanchez (10 mo ago)

I love my wife .she does not fuss or complain..she has a great job..but she is Peg Bundy .
I do the cooking and cleaning. I enjoy it. Cleaning after a few beers is fun.

That being said..canning is a pain in the butt.

Freezer jam is what's up.
One step further...pectin is expensive and easy to screw up. Or at least is is for me.

I give you.......jello freezer jam.

Strawberry jello. 8 ounces
Fruit..today is figs from the tree in my yard. 3 smushed cups.
1 cup sugar. ( Internet calls for two ...way overkill )

Very simple. Boil it all for 6 to 8 minutes. Slightly unripe is good..adds firm chunks.
Keep mind it's basically going to taste like strawberry but is better than letting it rot.....and it's not like you can use it for bait..cause that's as bad as murder.
I put up 4 pints just about every night as figs ripen quickly and 1 tree puts out a bunch. Fig tree pic to follow.


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (10 mo ago)

Little fig factoid. 
My uncle was down from Ishperming. I was trimming the fig tree. We came up with... Hey it's a fruit tree...save the wood for smoking. It has to be good. I cut 4, 5 gallon pails of chunks. Threw the rest on the fire we had going. We were working in the smoke. Before you know it..all three of us had a headache and we're terribly nauseated. I eventually vomited. Fig wood has a latex poison substance in it. We were all pretty sick for 8 hours from breathing the smoke.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Dirty Sanchez said:


> Little fig factoid.
> My uncle was down from Ishperming. I was trimming the fig tree. We came up with... Hey it's a fruit tree...save the wood for smoking. It has to be good. I cut 4, 5 gallon pails of chunks. Threw the rest on the fire we had going. We were working in the smoke. Before you know it..all three of us had a headache and we're terribly nauseated. I eventually vomited. Fig wood has a latex poison substance in it. We were all pretty sick for 8 hours from breathing the smoke.


That must be a monster fig tree
Mine isn’t even close to have ripe fruit yet
Never mind. I see you are in Florida


----------



## Dirty Sanchez (10 mo ago)

Are there figs in Michigan? To tell you the truth I have been in the lower very little.
I came to Kalamazoo to see a girlfriend when I was in college. My second time as an adult. The first time I was in Jackson...holy crap..had a gun pointed at me twice in one week.

I looked out her back window and saw a fox squirrel for the first time. Forester with a minor in wildlife...I didn't even know fox squirrel was a thing. I thought it was a koala bear. The power line could barely hold it.
I was pretty sheltered in the U.P. 
I did get to fish in the lower ...under a dam. It was near a state forest. It was deer season..something like Allegan or something.
I think it was the grand river. I caught the biggest steal head of my life. 13lbs. I had not gotten anything close to that in the western UP rivers that I fished.


My Uncle is Tom Rozich. He was a fish biologist for the MI DNR. He always slayed fish down state and really talked it up. I always thought the UP had better fish. I was wrong.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I just scored a couple of cases of the often elusive wide mouth Ball pint-and-a-half jars. Should be fun filling them up this fall with salsa or jam.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

I tried owning a "Chicago Fig" that was supposed to be cold hardy. I did get it to fruit once but it wasn't sweet.


----------



## Mr.Tim (6 mo ago)

Dirty Sanchez said:


> One step further...pectin is expensive and easy to screw up. Or at least is is for me.


It's not just you, I find pectin extremely rough to work with


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

man, my wife would kill for a fig tree. unfortunately, being in MI its not in the stars. maybe if we buy a place more south. she used to eat homegrown figs in greece.


----------

